# Carboy lift



## WeLoveCab (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one of these for my wine room... save the back from lifting carboys onto my workbench.

Tornado Tools 440 lbs. Electric Hoist- Model #: PA200B
Lift up to 440 lbs. at the press of a button with this handy professional electric garage hoist! New low price! Need to lift an engine out of a vehicle, move heavy objects without breaking your back, hoist objects into your pickup or hang game? Get the job done in a flash with this hoist! Big heavy loads are no problem thanks to this powerful 110V hoist. The 460W, 2/3 HP motor runs off regular household current and lifts up to 440 pounds in seconds. Also features 38' steel wire cable with sheaved pulley lift hook, weighted lift hook, water sealed remote switch and easy-to-install design. Requires no expensive wiring. Mounting clamps and cable guide included.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

or you could look in the classified and buy a vacuum pump from Wade for a portion of the cost. You can rack up hill with a pump.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a aperator pump already. However If you want to move carboys off your work bench and down to the floor for bulk aging and then back up for botteling...this would help. Or if you want to mix our juice ect on the floor and then lift it on to your bench for fermentation.


----------

